# Kim's corner leftovers...



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3690059#post3690059

All being sold for charity still, to bump the total up. 550 GBP and counting :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Now all gone...

Final tally for Kim's Corner was 630.85 GBP, so 315.43 GBP will go to both charities supported.


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

Well done guys


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats brilliant guys i did get my far amount of good deals from there @ waxstock


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well done and can I say this was a total stroke of genius for someone to come up with, more next year I hope.


Clive Ford


----------

